
Important [info re 2018-01-03] Windows security updates […] and [A-V] software - JdeBP
https://support.microsoft.com/en-gb/help/4072699/important-information-regarding-the-windows-security-updates-released
======
JdeBP
Even more information:

* [https://support.microsoft.com/en-gb/help/4073707/windows-os-...](https://support.microsoft.com/en-gb/help/4073707/windows-os-security-update-block-for-some-amd-based-devices) ([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16107555](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16107555))

* [https://support.microsoft.com/en-gb/help/4072698/windows-ser...](https://support.microsoft.com/en-gb/help/4072698/windows-server-guidance-to-protect-against-the-speculative-execution) ([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16108356](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16108356))

------
JdeBP
Even more still:

* [https://cloudblogs.microsoft.com/microsoftsecure/2018/01/09/...](https://cloudblogs.microsoft.com/microsoftsecure/2018/01/09/understanding-the-performance-impact-of-spectre-and-meltdown-mitigations-on-windows-systems/) ([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16107777](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16107777))

------
JdeBP
Microsoft's title was too long for Hacker News' submission interface.

More information:

* [https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/184wcDt9I9TUNFFbsAVLp...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/184wcDt9I9TUNFFbsAVLpzAtckQxYiuirADzf3cL42FQ/htmlview?sle=true#gid=0)

* [https://support.microsoft.com/en-gb/help/4072698/windows-ser...](https://support.microsoft.com/en-gb/help/4072698/windows-server-guidance-to-protect-against-the-speculative-execution)

* [https://support.microsoft.com/en-gb/help/4056892/windows-10-...](https://support.microsoft.com/en-gb/help/4056892/windows-10-update-kb4056892)

~~~
JdeBP
Microsoft has since shortened the title somewhat. It used to be _Important
information regarding the Windows security updates released on January 3, 2018
and anti-virus software_.

